# WARSZTATY - Gentoo - Linux dla ambitnych

## pawels

Nie wiem czy temat był  :Wink: 

http://www.gigacon.org/pl/conferences/gigacon/linux/warsztaty.html

Nie wiem jak inni ale: 

Po roku użytkowania gentoo (wow to już rok!!!! dla mnie ) stwierdzam że najprawdopodobniej mam 1200 w kieszeni. 

Po co przepłacać jak tu i ówdzie pełno dokumentacji na WWW i Forum

----------

## Belliash

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Zważywszy, że "kurs" trwa cały jeden dzień, to pewnie wszystko się będzie sprowadzać do teoretycznego wykładu - który nic nikomu nie da... Ehh... Ciekaw jestem tylko ile osób się na to zapisze. Może sprawdzimy i jeśli się okaże, że sporo, to później sami rozpoczniemy cykl super profesjonalnych wykładów po promocyjnej cenie 999 PLN?   :Laughing: 

----------

## binas77

Ewentualnie można liczyć, że po tym kursie pojawi się sporo postów na naszym forum o temacie zbliżonym do tego: "Chce zainstalować FF 2.0, ale portage mi pozwala na na 1.5.3. Co mam snim pocac ??? Źle skonfigurowałem swojego LINUCHA ??? HELP !!!".

PS.: Błedy były wprowadzane celowo

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yatmai

Dlatego właśnie zamiast męczenia się z odpowiedziami, będziemy delikatnie sugerować wzięcie udziału w kursie uzupełniającym  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pawels

HEHE Pomyślcie ile ludzi mogło by w ten sposób mogło dorabiać odpowiadając na tego typu pytania na forum.

A wystarczyło by wprowadzenie opłat chociaż by poprzez system SMS (za 10,50 powiedzmy) Za pytanie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

Tu chyba raczej chodzi o to,zeby ktos mogl sie papierkiem pochwalic w pracy. I pozniej zeby mogl napisac "certified linux costam". Ale 1200 peelenow... ktoś przywalił ceną ;]

----------

## Yatmai

To nie jest głupie, podzielimy się na dwie grupy, najpierw pierwsza certyfikuje drugą, potem druga pierwszą, a na koniec wspólnymi siłami certyfikujemy n00b'ów. Mamy i papierek i kasy jak lodu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

oczywiscie dla userow z forum cena = 0 peelenow, tak?  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Nie no co Ty, 3.20zł na browar dla wykładowców  :Very Happy:  (żeby nie było, że kurs za free to i poziom pewnie też lewy  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ale tylko tych, którzy się zarejestrują do pewnej określonej daty - cobyśmy my się nie wycyckali, że będziemy za free robić.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, miałem raczej na myśli, że dla stałych userów (i moderatorstwa, co się będziemy  :Very Happy: ), reszta standardowo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuniek

To ja cyc głupi na zajęciach ze studentami za darmo to robię a oni 1200 biorą ...

----------

## psycepa

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> To ja cyc głupi na zajęciach ze studentami za darmo to robię

 

S Z A C U K E N  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tomekb

 *tuniek wrote:*   

> To ja cyc głupi na zajęciach ze studentami za darmo to robię a oni 1200 biorą ...

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

btw: szukam chętnych z Krakowa, którzy się też wybierają...  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

czy ci , ktorzy beda prowadzili ten kurs za 1200 pln, uzywaja na codzien gentoo?

----------

